# Doogie finally has his retiement smoke



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

This has been a crazy week. I can't begin to explain my last week. I only wish my wife was with me, as i enjoyed this smoke. I finally had my retirement smoke.


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

CONGRATS!!!! Play more golf!!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Congrats once again dude ......nice smoke is that a 26 or 64?


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

EKGOTSKILLZZ said:


> Congrats once again dude ......nice smoke is that a 26 or 64?


this should make Jitzy proud. its a 64


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

congrats. very nice


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Very nice choice - congrats again on retirement and your new adventure.


----------



## Bob The Cigar Ninja (Apr 22, 2008)

Congrats, Jim. Nice cigar. Is that brandy you have in that snifter?


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

just a little Johnnie Walker Gold


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Congrats on the new job... You deserve it brother!!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Doogie said:


> this should make Jitzy proud. its a 64


very proud brother and I have an 80th for you to smoke to celebrate the next time we meet up.


----------



## ratpak-cl (Aug 3, 2008)

congrats bud. Great smoke, one of my all time fav's


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

:biggrin::dribble::dribble::dribble: the 64 was a great smoke can't wait to try the 26


----------



## acharpe (Feb 4, 2007)

Great smoke...great drink! Sounds like you had a great time!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Great choice for a retirement smoke! Gawd I LOVE those '64's!! 

CD


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice! Wish I could have been there with you.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Congrats all around-
Now for the next chapter


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Congrats on your retirement and starting your dream job.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks nice, Doogie. So now it's official, eh? Enjoy the new gig!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Just don't let Gene see this thread :brick: Ha ha just joking! Looks like a great way to enjoy your fast retirement!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Congratulations and what a nice smoke


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

Doogie,

CONGRATS on the retirement brother!


Sam


----------



## gsmach1 (May 14, 2008)

Aw that cigar does looks good :dribble: Congrats again Doogie!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Just don't let Gene see this thread :brick: Ha ha just joking! Looks like a great way to enjoy your fast retirement!


I can't be a total homer. :nerd:It was a great Cigar


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Congrats Brother again on you retirement and your new adventure


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Now it's time you enjoyed yourself--Congrats on the retirement & the New Job!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Congrats Brother!!!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS! I am sure it is well-deserved.


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

congrats man, cigar and drink look great also:dribble:


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Congratulations! Good cigar and good drink.


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

What a way to go out ... Congrats!!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

not a shabby choice and congrats on the retirement!


----------



## vstarvince-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

Doogie said:


> This has been a crazy week. I can't begin to explain my last week. I only wish my wife was with me, as i enjoyed this smoke. I finally had my retirement smoke.


CONGRATS bro!! i just have to say that i will make a strong effort to try an arganese immediately, just for your celebration, as i haven't had one yet!

also, i am getting out of the military to try and bust into this industry as well... so hopefully, i will be in similar shoes shortly!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Congrats on the quick retirement! Now get back to work!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Congrats on the retirement,now hop into the cigar world!!!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Very nice. Congrats again.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice retiement smoke, Jim!! Which one did you smoke to celebrate your new job?? :biggrin:


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

Enjoy it , i'm sure there's many more to follow ...


----------

